# Quark before bed as a sub to cottage cheese



## Fullsquat

I've ran out of milk protein concentrate and I don't intend on wasting any more money on it, so I've decided to go back to cottage cheese or quark before bed.

Had my first quark in ages last night and I'm back on the wagon 

I mix half a scoop of whatever flavour whey I have with a tub of quark and its absolute heaven, you can even seal it up and put it in the freezer for 20-30 mins and have some yummy ice cream   

Get a few bb warehouse whey sample's for 1.99 each or whatever and try loads of flavours and see what you like. Yum!


----------



## s3_abv

Quark is awesome stuff mate!!

Anything can be mixed with quark.


----------



## Fullsquat

I know I went off it a while back but I'm firmly back on the wagon. Mixed with chocolate whey it seems like a cheat, but its perfectly healthy 

I'm after somewhere to order a range of whey flavour samples to mix with the stuff. Most places only do basic flavours


----------



## MrO2b

Quark- it's the future!


----------



## r4vvm

can someone give me a link where to buy this quark?


----------



## 2004mark

r4vvm said:


> can someone give me a link where to buy this quark?


Tesco mate


----------



## TAFFY

i love quark mix in nat peanut butter chock whey, or as tret digestive biscuit!!

by way how good quark be on keto diet!!


----------



## Scott.EFC

Sorry for my ignorance but what is this quark? Ive never heard of it


----------



## stew121

love quark,eat the stuff every night before bed,with a scoop of maxiraw choc protein.mmmmmm


----------



## ParaManiac

I love Quark,i've tried most brands and can safely say Asda sells the finest!

Agree with the chocolate protein addition...... Awesome.....


----------



## big steve

Scott.EFC said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what is this quark? Ive never heard of it


 same here, never heard of it


----------



## ParaManiac

big steve said:


> same here, never heard of it


http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda-compare-prices/Cheese/Golden_Acre_Quark_250g.html


----------



## Exilejoe#75

Its awesome stuff, i basically use it instead of mayo. A favourite of mine is the 'protein fluff', never really weigh foods but around 100g quark, two scoops protein, i have only got unflavoured so i add teaspoon of cocoa powder then mix all together and stick it the freezer for 25mins, eat it as it is slightly frozen and it is wicked.


----------



## ausbuilt

TAFFY said:


> i love quark mix in nat peanut butter chock whey, or as tret digestive biscuit!!
> 
> by way how good quark be on keto diet!!


i like quark on a regular diet- 0.2g fat and 12g protein, 4.0g carbs per 100g.

Not ideal on keto- fat is lower than protein..


----------



## sc0tt

Think I might have tried this a while back and could barely finish it-not sure though. Will have to get it again though and try it out, obviously can't be that bad if you all love it lol


----------



## sc0tt

Just got a load of it a few days back and it's great! I just munched a tub there and added in half a wee sachet of Aero hot chocolate - only thing I could see in Asda! Will replace with a scoop of whey chocolate when I get some. 30g protein and filling before bed is great


----------



## Tombo

I need to get more quark, where do I get the whey flavour samples from? What is bb?

EDIT:

Just saw an advert for bb warehouse, checking it out now.


----------



## Greenspin

ParaManiac said:


> I love Quark,i've tried most brands and can safely say Asda sells the finest!
> 
> Agree with the chocolate protein addition...... Awesome.....


I agree, Asda Quark is the best (not tried Morrisons yet) I have it with all sorts. I like to add it to yogurt and mix with banana flavor drops. Or milk with toffee and banana (I use a small amount of milk, so is creamy and mix it roughly so is lumpy and creamy) Anyone not tried anything like it using 100% cocoa and chocolate flavor needs to. Oo and add coconut cream. So many ways...


----------



## Tombo

I'm trying it frozen tonight with some strawberry whey!


----------



## Hayesy

just got myself some quark from tesco, i am trying to cut but heard its a good just before bed, how much does one consume on a cut?

Obv i want to eat it as its a source of casine Protein


----------



## Greenspin

Hayesy said:


> just got myself some quark from tesco, i am trying to cut but heard its a good just before bed, how much does one consume on a cut?
> 
> Obv i want to eat it as its a source of casine Protein


Depends how you're fitting it in with your macros and calories. There is about 13.5g protein and 75 kcals per 100g, a Tesco's pot has 250g quark, so if you're wanting to get 27g protein and 150 kcals from quark, then have 200g or 1/5th a pot if that makes sense. Your cutting diet relies on being in a calories deficit, and so working out your diet around kcals and macros is important as apposed to there being a certain amount of quark that 'works' if that makes sense.


----------

